# Semáforo en protoboard con ATMEGA8535



## rlemus (Mar 4, 2010)

hola nesecito su ayuda porque no se como hacer dos semaforos que simulan el cruse de una avenida en un protoboard con el ATMEGA8535.
el programa ya lo tengo ysi corre, funciona bien pero ahora me falta saber como armar el semaforo.

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

Un favor, describe como son los estados de salida del avr y en que pines estan... digo, no podemos adivinarlo todo.


----------



## rlemus (Mar 4, 2010)

el puerto C esta configurado como salida, ocupo 6 salidas del puerto Cy solo ocupo el registro 21 para todo el programa
lleva una pausa de 3 segundos


----------

